
Robotics breakthrough: Scientists make artificial skin - gibsonf1
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=CNG.8daafaf341714d5b353eaae76fefbe3a.181&show_article=1
======
JunkDNA
This is really cool, but I couldn't help but think of the line from
Terminator: "The 600 series had rubber skin. We spotted them easy."

